# Telescopic brushes



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm off to p'boro show tomorrow & I'm thinking of buying one of those Brush/sponge things that go on the end of a hose with a long handle.
Anybody got one & are they any good or rubbish ?

How do you apply detergents when all that's coming out is clear water??

Thanks for any views.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'd like to know, too, because recently when I went to get a replacement brush head for my long-handled Hozelock which has a built-in detergent reservoir, it seems they don't do them and only have a short-handled brush now.

Dave


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Last year there was a guy selling a good quality extending brush with an attachment for adding detergent. Can't remember the name of the company, but he was demonstrating the product when we walked past.
For me the main point is to make sure the fitting for holding the brush to the shaft is metal, not plastic, as the plastic ones easily break off.
Colin


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Dave & Colin


Any more views ???


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You used to be able to buy soap capsules the size of a *** filter to slip into the handle of any brush.
Haven't bought or used for many years now.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't buy a cheap one. They leak at every joint. :roll: 

The better ones are great, but it's difficult to differentiate by just looking.

Dave 8O


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


I had a Hozelock for years, but I only used it as a long handled brush without the hose being attached, as the water used to flow down the brush and up into my armpits.



I now have one of the extendable brushes ( bought from Factory Outlet for £10) which I use with a bucket of soapy water and, then hose it down. Works OK.



Happy washing,

Andy


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I'll join the queue. I'm after a long brush also.

Tony


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I've had two... both with aluminium extending handles .... I now have just the one...

It's made up of the surviving bits :roll:

One brush head split where the shaft screws in, one shaft bent in use... just happened to be the one where the hose fitting would detach itself in use showering water everywhere !!

another down side which applies to all with a screw in head is that they can unscrew in use :roll:

as Dave (ZBD) said, _it's difficult to differentiate by just looking_


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if they are all brilliant but we just hate doing it?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My method:-
Hose with adjustable spray gun.
Bucket of hot water with Fenwicks caravan cleaner.
Large headed soft brush on extending handle.
Spray to wet......brush with hot water.......rinse.
Use leather to dry all windows.

Never use polishes of any kind as they attract and retain dirt.

6m MH takes about 90 mins, car takes about 20 mins.

Could be quicker but I don't rush about these days :wink:


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Got a brilliant telescopic brush with metal screw into a fawn coloured plastic brush head, the label has fallen off so not sure who the seller is. Seen it for sale in lots of caravan outlets.

*Was cheaper than the 3 I bust below to!!!*

I bought a replacement because my original one broke during a winter washing. Must have been the really cold weather, the plastic end that the brush head screws into just snapped.

3 replacements later, all snapped in the same way I got a telescopic brush with a metal screw end. This has gone through the rest of the winter. Plastic brush head and plastic screw are not good when the water from the mains is near freezing.

Am I the only one using Fenwicks Motor Home cleaner??

Make up a bucket full and fill a Spray container. *(don't pre spray the van with water)* Spray on, leave for a minuet or two then dip the brush in the bucket of Fenwicks Motor Home cleaner and just wash all over. Hose off with the spray head set to SHOWER. It's done, no leathering off, no polishing and supprizingly no streaks.

And no I don't work for Fenwicks.

All the best Wilt


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I have got one of those brushes. I tried using it with the hose attached and it just kept coming off even when it was on I just got cold water down my arms. The screw on brush head has a habit of un-screwing and falling off (maybe they work better for left handed people ?).
Now I just spray the mh with fenwicks, agitate with the brush after a minute or so rinse off with water. I do the mh in stages and it takes about an hour.


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

I've seen these on John Cross site - http://www.johnscross.co.uk/search.php?search_query=brush
He does a mail order service but unfortunately not to Ireland where I am.

corkbuoy


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

We brought one at a show a couple of years back
The brush & are are perfect.
However the connecton was not so good!
Kept falling off my hoselock hose connection and if it did stay on it just leaked like mad.
I modified it by re4moveing the connection, fitting a short bit of hose and then putting on a hoselock.. Now perfect, but I have since progressed onto a spinning brush connected to my karcher washer.
Boomba


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O A mixed reception I always get that :lol: :lol:

Well I've just done mine with a sponge & bucket...Tesco value car shampoo mixed with Bobby dazzler looks shiny 

Have to have a *Real* good look at these brushes at the show then & see how strong they are


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We can all be behind you at Peterborough, mob-handed, and you can say, looking over your shoulder at us, "Look, if I can't break it you can sell one to each of this motley crew at a 15% discount. Deal?"



Dave


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've also suffered the leaky and brittle so-called extending brushes in the past. About 18 months ago I bought this and it has worked superb for me ever since!! I also carry it around in the motorhome cos it is also good at sweeping any crap off the fiamma awning!  

Regards

Chris


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Not so good*

Bought one at a truck show. Firts use and the on/off valve broke. Impossible to find the supplier of another valve.
Second one bought from Brownhills, looks better and so far so good.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought one of those extending brushes at Sheptom Mallet couple of weeks ago and yesterday got it out and what a laugh , the head fell off so fixed that then the portion where the on/off switch is that kept coming apart, fixed that,then i had a brilliant idea why not fix the Miracle grow attachment to it and fill that up with detergent. Looks good , switched on water then the end fell off. Result one dry car one very wet trousers, think i'll get the power washer out. 
Bye the way it was the £10 one.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Make sure the aluminium tube is of a diameter greater than say 1" as thinner ones bend and eventually fracture - personal experience  Else don't be so energetic with the brush :?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

As the op (original poster) I have decided to stick with a sponge & bucket 
Thanks for all your views it's what the Forum's all about (I think) :lol: 
I've saved myself a tenner & a load of aggro. :lol:


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Try this. www.shopwiki.co.uk/Gardena+Wash+Brush

Bought a set last year - nice bit of top quality kit - and handles well extended. (no water up arm pits either)

Cheers

David


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, I took the advice and experience of this thread and in the end bought one of these at the Peterborough show:
http://www.carapak.co.uk/brushbundles.asp

Idc I'll let you know what I think of it in practice!

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

corkbuoy said:


> I've seen these on John Cross site - http://www.johnscross.co.uk/search.php?search_query=brush
> He does a mail order service but unfortunately not to Ireland where I am.
> 
> corkbuoy


Oour valeters use these every day and they last, I have one for the boat, only comment I would make is that some mutton cloth wrapped over the head removes dirt easier than just the brush.

Peter

>>Brushes here<<


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*extendable brush*

Anyone who has a Costco membership can amble there today and buy the perfect thing. In attaches to a standard hose fitting and you can control the water flow down to zero, ideal if you are using the hot soapy bucket of water method.

On the back of it is a near useless blade for (removing) water, hmmm.

But, the brush is superb and comes with a free wheel and detail brush.

Phil


----------

